# Large nipples and painful latch - any help?



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi,

My newborn is 7 days old and latching on is going from painful to excruciating. I have very large nipples (and large breasts and aerolas). I had the same problem breastfeeding my daughter and ended up getting an atypical infection that never cleared up. I had to stay on antibiotics the entire time I breastfed her and breastfeeding was never 100% pain free for me but it was tolerable and I managed for a year before my doctor thought I should go off the antibiotics and wean. I happen to live near a large university where a doctor is studying this sort of atypical infection and I was under her care for the year.

So it's possible part of my pain is that I have this infection again. I'm going to see the university specialist on Monday.

But also, my nipples are just so large that my baby can barely get the nipple in, let alone any aerola.

I've been using cross cradle on the left and football hold on the right plus some side lying at night. The nipples end up creased no matter what I do.

I've met twice with an experienced lactation consultant and she agrees that I'm doing everything right to latch the baby on, but it's just a problem of big nipples and little mouth.

She mentioned as a last resort I could try a nipple shield but she seems hesitant to try this. Plus, my understanding of nipples shields is that they're for inverted nipples. Would it help my large nipples? I'll try anything to relieve some of this pain.

Sorry this is so long. I'm fantasizing about giving up. I'm also struggling with a broken tail bone from labor and nerve pain, and a toddler. The breast pain (and other breastfeeding challenges) are affecting my mental health.

Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Mama, I don't have any suggestions, but I had to stop and give you hugs.
I know that dealing wih pain after chilbirth can really take a toll on you mentally.
I have large breasts, areolas and nipples as well. I mean really large and I had some troubles in the beginning as well.
I'm sure you are already doing this, but I would tickle DD's chin with the nip so she would open really wide and then I would get as much of the areola in her mouth as I could.
I hope you find some releif soon.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving out to the main forum.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Congratulations on the arrival of your new little one!

Yes, nipple shields can be helpful with large nipples if baby is having difficulty latching.

If you've tried positioning (including "biological nurturing" - or laid-back nursing positions - these often help as they capitalise on baby's innate latching instincts, but aren't always helpful with large breasts which flatten when mum lies back - however, worth a try), all the usual techniques to ensure baby is opening as wide as possible and is not slipping off the breast during a feed, and have checked for tongue-tie and other structural issues which may be hindering effective attachment, then nipple shields may be worth a consideration. Although they should not be used as a first line of defence, appropriately used they can be an effective tool which have saved many a breastfeeding relationship. Your LC should be able to advise you on appropriate use, and monitor milk transfer as you go.

The very best of luck! Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Heba-Would nipple shields even fit my nipples though? It looks like they are the standard 24 mm size. I use the XX-Large Medela Personal Fit connectors which are like 36 mm. I can't picture how I'd squeeze my giant nipple into a tiny shield.

I can't lie flat on my back due to my injured tail bone but I've tried letting baby self latch in other positions. As long as he's really hungry and doesn't just want to comfort nurse, he seems to be latching OK. His little mouth is just too tiny for my giant nipples.

Perhaps it is time to talk to my LC about the nipple shields. I've never had supply issues (other than over supply) so maybe I'm a good candidate for those.

Thanks mamas!


----------

